# Pop ups HELP



## darkdreamer1 (Oct 31, 2005)

Ive tried everything...evry popup blocker.. anti spyware..these pop ups are just constant ha somethign installed into my pc so they keep popping up or something?..i diont even have to have the interent window open and they pop up....

please help!


----------



## elmarcorulz (Oct 31, 2005)

what kind of pop ups are they? can you post a screenshot?


----------



## darkdreamer1 (Oct 31, 2005)

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> what kind of pop ups are they? can you post a screenshot?




They are always random, sometimes they popup and an option appears for me to be able to close the window because the browser is trying to close it or something?...then also alot of the pages seem to link to icannews but are different pages each time..heres a screen cap of what has just popped up..but they are of all types and forms..





I also found when laoding these icannews pages my whole systems freezes while i have to wait for the page to load


----------



## Hairy_Lee (Oct 31, 2005)

ive found that a combination of spybot - search and destroy and spyware blaster keeps my system clear of random popups.
a good antivirus software also helps


----------



## darkdreamer1 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hairy_Lee said:
			
		

> ive found that a combination of spybot - search and destroy and spyware blaster keeps my system clear of random popups.
> a good antivirus software also helps




What is spybot? and spyware blaster and where can i find them?
I use to have mcaffee but it didnt do a single thing

here is another screenshot of the pop ups...the one on top i noticed wen to icannews then redirecte to the site there..


----------



## Buzz1927 (Oct 31, 2005)

Let's see a Hijackthis log.
http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=24672


----------



## darkdreamer1 (Oct 31, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 17:11:19, on 31/10/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\PsImSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\zHotkey.exe
C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\MMDiag.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.0002.1001\en-gb\msnappau.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mim.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpohmr08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\MA111v2 USB Adapter\MA111v2.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpoevm08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Bin\hpoSTS08.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.hygfyxfsavlhwv.com/VD33KTe2fj/cibqgNjzHN_ONUij60pPwYUfogC7cU9xZGXRZo9AkjxT1wORvfaBt.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.msn.co.uk
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = www.google.co.uk
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {82315A18-6CFB-44a7-BDFD-90E36537C252} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {44BE0690-5429-47f0-85BB-3FFD8020233E} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\01.01.2607.0\msgr.en-us.en-gb\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHotkey] zHotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFTray] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MimBoot] C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mimboot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMSystem] c:\windows\rundll32.exe "c:\windows\system32\mmsystem.dll"", RunDll32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APVXDWIN] "C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\APVXDWIN.EXE" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMEKRMIG6.1] C:\WINDOWS\ime\imkr6_1\IMEKRMIG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AutoLoaderxs561KTVKRXX] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\drwbse32.exe" /PC="CP.CDT3" /ShowLegalNote="nonbranded" /UninstallName="CtxPls" 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [oxkomnd] c:\windows\system32\tzfzyrf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [xFmg38O] icatract.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IEACCESS] C:\WINDOWS\system32\surfya.exe -N
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [drvmealroambore] C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\owns vga drv meal\one trans.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinFixer 2005] "C:\Program Files\WinFixer 2005\wfx5.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msnappau] "C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.0002.1001\en-gb\msnappau.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ICcontrol] C:\WINDOWS\iccontrol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] C:\Program Files\McAfee\SpamKiller\MSKDetct.exe /uninstall
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmcService] C:\PROGRA~1\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe -startgui
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MMSystem] c:\windows\rundll32.exe "c:\windows\system32\mmsystem.dll"", RunDll32
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [owns tray] C:\DOCUME~1\Dreamer\APPLIC~1\grimcomp\HECK HTM.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: hp psc 1000 series.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: MA111 Configuration Utility.lnk = C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\MA111v2 USB Adapter\MA111v2.exe
O4 - Global Startup: MyWebSearch Email Plugin.lnk = C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\3.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Money Viewer - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Messenger\Msgslang.dll,-61144 - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files\Messenger\Msgslang.dll,-61144 - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.msn.co.uk
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.musicmatch.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.musicmatch.com (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000020040000} - http://207.234.185.217/ABoxInst_int4.exe
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {0D62A517-E7C6-4E1F-A577-07D4AC549A48} (Progetto1.int_ver32) - http://advnt01.com/dialer/int_ver32b.cab
O16 - DPF: {0DCBBD7A-FAC1-67A5-1A92-14B00828C8ED} - http://66.117.37.5/1/rdgGB298.exe
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {1754A1BA-A1DF-4F10-B199-AA55AA1A120F} (InstallerBehaviorFactory Class) - https://signup.msn.com/pages/MsnInstC.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} -


----------



## darkdreamer1 (Oct 31, 2005)

http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei-2/SmileyCentralFWBInitialSetup1.0.0.8-2.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {30CE93AE-4987-483C-9ABE-F2BD5301AB70} - http://64.158.165.49/output/100039/uk/dbgames/dsldbaccess.exe
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (FilePlanet Download Control Class) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_1_0_0_44.cab
O16 - DPF: {4D7F48C0-CB49-4EA6-97D4-04F4EACC2F3B} (InstallShield Setup Player 2K2) - http://sib1.od2.com/common/Member/ClientInstall/10.20.0002/OCI/setup.exe
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab28578.cab
O16 - DPF: {A18962F6-E6ED-40B1-97C9-1FB36F38BFA8} (Aurigma Image Uploader 3.5 Control) - http://www.betterphoto.com/_shared/uploadImageBulk/ImageUploader3.cab
O16 - DPF: {A243F6C2-34D2-4549-BCCD-A7BEF759B236} (Seekford Solutions, Inc.'s ssiPictureUploader Control) - http://img.funtigo.com/images/uploader/ssiPictureUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B7E76C25-791F-432E-BDB7-748D01A93FC2} (VacPro.int_ver30) - http://advnt01.com/dialer/int_ver30.CAB
O16 - DPF: {CDCBE0F1-D13A-4F86-A963-3A272D3ABA7E} (VacPro.internazionale_ver15) - http://advnt01.com/dialer/internazionale_ver15.CAB
O16 - DPF: {D19781C5-2051-44F8-8445-DDC82933C191} (VacPro.internazionale_ver11) - http://advnt01.com/dialer/internazionale_ver11.CAB
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {FAF10F23-0AC1-1213-A139-0F032B2112CA} - http://uk.global-acces.com/7adpower/nat2.exe
O16 - DPF: {FAFF0003-0A01-121A-A1C9-08032B23E0CC} - http://uk.global-acces.com/seed/nat3.exe
O16 - DPF: {FF3F0F03-0F01-131A-A3F9-08F02B23E0CC} - http://66.117.37.13/dbn283.exe
O20 - Winlogon Notify: App Paths - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nhmsmgr.dll
O23 - Service: IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service (ImapiService) - Roxio Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ImapiRox.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - c:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Panda anti-virus service (PAVSRV) - Panda Software - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\pavsrv51.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Panda IManager Service (PSIMSVC) - Panda Software Internacional - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\PsImSvc.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) -   - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slserv.exe
O23 - Service: Sygate Personal Firewall (SmcService) - Sygate Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe


----------



## Buzz1927 (Oct 31, 2005)

Go into C:\program files and find the hijackthis folder, double-click the .exe (it looks like a stick of dynamite)


----------



## darkdreamer1 (Oct 31, 2005)

Buzz1927 said:
			
		

> Go into C:\program files and find the hijackthis folder, double-click the .exe (it looks like a stick of dynamite)




yeah i suddenly realised this 2 seconds after i posted..thanks


----------



## Buzz1927 (Oct 31, 2005)

Ooh, nasty. This'll take care of the worst one, and hopefully some of the others as well.

Download the trial version of *Spy Sweeper* from *Here*

Install it using the Standard Install option. (You will be asked for your e-mail address, it is safe to give it. If you receive alerts from your firewall, allow all activities for Spy Sweeper)

You will be prompted to check for updated definitions, please do so.
(This may take several minutes)

Click on *Options > Sweep Options * and check *Sweep all Folders on Selected drives.* Check *Local Disc C*. Under *What to Sweep*, check every box.

Click on *Sweep* and allow it to fully scan your system.

When the sweep has finished, click *Remove*. Click *Select All* and then *Next*

From *'Results'*, select the *Session Log* tab.  Click *Save to File* and save the log somewhere convenient.

Exit *Spy Sweeper.*

Then restart the computer and post a new log.


----------



## darkdreamer1 (Oct 31, 2005)

here's the log...

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 17:58:37, on 31/10/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\PsImSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\zHotkey.exe
C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\APVXDWIN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\MMDiag.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.0002.1001\en-gb\msnappau.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mim.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpohmr08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\MA111v2 USB Adapter\MA111v2.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpoevm08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Bin\hpoSTS08.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.hygfyxfsavlhwv.com/VD33KTe2fj/cibqgNjzHN_ONUij60pPwYUfogC7cU9xZGXRZo9AkjxT1wORvfaBt.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.msn.co.uk
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = www.google.co.uk
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {82315A18-6CFB-44a7-BDFD-90E36537C252} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\01.01.2607.0\msgr.en-us.en-gb\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHotkey] zHotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFTray] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MimBoot] C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mimboot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMSystem] c:\windows\rundll32.exe "c:\windows\system32\mmsystem.dll"", RunDll32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APVXDWIN] "C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\APVXDWIN.EXE" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMEKRMIG6.1] C:\WINDOWS\ime\imkr6_1\IMEKRMIG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AutoLoaderxs561KTVKRXX] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\drwbse32.exe" /PC="CP.CDT3" /ShowLegalNote="nonbranded" /UninstallName="CtxPls" 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [oxkomnd] c:\windows\system32\tzfzyrf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [xFmg38O] icatract.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msnappau] "C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.0002.1001\en-gb\msnappau.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ICcontrol] C:\WINDOWS\iccontrol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] C:\Program Files\McAfee\SpamKiller\MSKDetct.exe /uninstall
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmcService] C:\PROGRA~1\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe -startgui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MMSystem] c:\windows\rundll32.exe "c:\windows\system32\mmsystem.dll"", RunDll32
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: hp psc 1000 series.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: MA111 Configuration Utility.lnk = C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\MA111v2 USB Adapter\MA111v2.exe
O4 - Global Startup: MyWebSearch Email Plugin.lnk = C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\3.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Money Viewer - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll


----------



## darkdreamer1 (Oct 31, 2005)

O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Messenger\Msgslang.dll,-61144 - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files\Messenger\Msgslang.dll,-61144 - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.msn.co.uk
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.musicmatch.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.musicmatch.com (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000020040000} - http://207.234.185.217/ABoxInst_int4.exe
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {0D62A517-E7C6-4E1F-A577-07D4AC549A48} - http://advnt01.com/dialer/int_ver32b.cab
O16 - DPF: {0DCBBD7A-FAC1-67A5-1A92-14B00828C8ED} - http://66.117.37.5/1/rdgGB298.exe
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {1754A1BA-A1DF-4F10-B199-AA55AA1A120F} (InstallerBehaviorFactory Class) - https://signup.msn.com/pages/MsnInstC.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei-2/SmileyCentralFWBInitialSetup1.0.0.8-2.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (FilePlanet Download Control Class) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_1_0_0_44.cab
O16 - DPF: {4D7F48C0-CB49-4EA6-97D4-04F4EACC2F3B} (InstallShield Setup Player 2K2) - http://sib1.od2.com/common/Member/ClientInstall/10.20.0002/OCI/setup.exe
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab28578.cab
O16 - DPF: {A18962F6-E6ED-40B1-97C9-1FB36F38BFA8} (Aurigma Image Uploader 3.5 Control) - http://www.betterphoto.com/_shared/uploadImageBulk/ImageUploader3.cab
O16 - DPF: {A243F6C2-34D2-4549-BCCD-A7BEF759B236} (Seekford Solutions, Inc.'s ssiPictureUploader Control) - http://img.funtigo.com/images/uploader/ssiPictureUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B7E76C25-791F-432E-BDB7-748D01A93FC2} - http://advnt01.com/dialer/int_ver30.CAB
O16 - DPF: {CDCBE0F1-D13A-4F86-A963-3A272D3ABA7E} - http://advnt01.com/dialer/internazionale_ver15.CAB
O16 - DPF: {D19781C5-2051-44F8-8445-DDC82933C191} - http://advnt01.com/dialer/internazionale_ver11.CAB
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {FAF10F23-0AC1-1213-A139-0F032B2112CA} - http://uk.global-acces.com/7adpower/nat2.exe
O16 - DPF: {FAFF0003-0A01-121A-A1C9-08032B23E0CC} - http://uk.global-acces.com/seed/nat3.exe
O16 - DPF: {FF3F0F03-0F01-131A-A3F9-08F02B23E0CC} - http://66.117.37.13/dbn283.exe
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service (ImapiService) - Roxio Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ImapiRox.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - c:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Panda anti-virus service (PAVSRV) - Panda Software - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\pavsrv51.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Panda IManager Service (PSIMSVC) - Panda Software Internacional - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\PsImSvc.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) -   - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slserv.exe
O23 - Service: Sygate Personal Firewall (SmcService) - Sygate Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (svcWRSSSDK) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe


----------



## Buzz1927 (Oct 31, 2005)

Have you got broadband or dial-up?


----------



## darkdreamer1 (Oct 31, 2005)

broadband


----------



## Buzz1927 (Oct 31, 2005)

That's lucky, you would have got a hefty phone bill.
Download Ewido.
http://download.ewido.net/ewido-setup.exe
Update it and run a full scan, remove anything it finds.
Then reboot and post a new log (just the bottom part starting R1), we'll get anything left manually.


----------



## darkdreamer1 (Oct 31, 2005)

Buzz1927 said:
			
		

> That's lucky, you would have got a hefty phone bill.
> Download Ewido.
> http://download.ewido.net/ewido-setup.exe
> Update it and run a full scan, remove anything it finds.
> Then reboot and post a new log (just the bottom part starting R1), we'll get anything left manually.



LOL yeah and my mum wudve killed me for that...ok doing this now..ive already noticed that the pop ups have stopped...=D thanks for all your help, its been like this for months and at last ive found someone to help..i really appreciate it


----------



## Buzz1927 (Oct 31, 2005)

darkdreamer1 said:
			
		

> LOL yeah and my mum wudve killed me for that...ok doing this now..ive already noticed that the pop ups have stopped...=D thanks for all your help, its been like this for months and at last ive found someone to help..i really appreciate it



Especially as it's a porn dialler!   And you're welcome.


----------



## darkdreamer1 (Oct 31, 2005)

here we go..

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.hygfyxfsavlhwv.com/VD33KTe2fj/cibqgNjzHN_ONUij60pPwYUfogC7cU9xZGXRZo9AkjxT1wORvfaBt.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.msn.co.uk
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = www.google.co.uk
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\01.01.2607.0\msgr.en-us.en-gb\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHotkey] zHotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFTray] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MimBoot] C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mimboot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMSystem] c:\windows\rundll32.exe "c:\windows\system32\mmsystem.dll"", RunDll32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APVXDWIN] "C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\APVXDWIN.EXE" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMEKRMIG6.1] C:\WINDOWS\ime\imkr6_1\IMEKRMIG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AutoLoaderxs561KTVKRXX] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\drwbse32.exe" /PC="CP.CDT3" /ShowLegalNote="nonbranded" /UninstallName="CtxPls" 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [oxkomnd] c:\windows\system32\tzfzyrf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [xFmg38O] icatract.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msnappau] "C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.0002.1001\en-gb\msnappau.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ICcontrol] C:\WINDOWS\iccontrol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] C:\Program Files\McAfee\SpamKiller\MSKDetct.exe /uninstall
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmcService] C:\PROGRA~1\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe -startgui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MMSystem] c:\windows\rundll32.exe "c:\windows\system32\mmsystem.dll"", RunDll32
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: hp psc 1000 series.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: MA111 Configuration Utility.lnk = C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\MA111v2 USB Adapter\MA111v2.exe
O4 - Global Startup: MyWebSearch Email Plugin.lnk = C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\3.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Money Viewer - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Messenger\Msgslang.dll,-61144 - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files\Messenger\Msgslang.dll,-61144 - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.msn.co.uk
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.musicmatch.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.musicmatch.com (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000020040000} - http://207.234.185.217/ABoxInst_int4.exe
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {0D62A517-E7C6-4E1F-A577-07D4AC549A48} - http://advnt01.com/dialer/int_ver32b.cab
O16 - DPF: {0DCBBD7A-FAC1-67A5-1A92-14B00828C8ED} - http://66.117.37.5/1/rdgGB298.exe
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {1754A1BA-A1DF-4F10-B199-AA55AA1A120F} (InstallerBehaviorFactory Class) - https://signup.msn.com/pages/MsnInstC.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (FilePlanet Download Control Class) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_1_0_0_44.cab
O16 - DPF: {4D7F48C0-CB49-4EA6-97D4-04F4EACC2F3B} (InstallShield Setup Player 2K2) - http://sib1.od2.com/common/Member/ClientInstall/10.20.0002/OCI/setup.exe
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab28578.cab
O16 - DPF: {A18962F6-E6ED-40B1-97C9-1FB36F38BFA8} (Aurigma Image Uploader 3.5 Control) - http://www.betterphoto.com/_shared/uploadImageBulk/ImageUploader3.cab
O16 - DPF: {A243F6C2-34D2-4549-BCCD-A7BEF759B236} (Seekford Solutions, Inc.'s ssiPictureUploader Control) - http://img.funtigo.com/images/uploader/ssiPictureUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B7E76C25-791F-432E-BDB7-748D01A93FC2} - http://advnt01.com/dialer/int_ver30.CAB
O16 - DPF: {CDCBE0F1-D13A-4F86-A963-3A272D3ABA7E} - http://advnt01.com/dialer/internazionale_ver15.CAB
O16 - DPF: {D19781C5-2051-44F8-8445-DDC82933C191} - http://advnt01.com/dialer/internazionale_ver11.CAB
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {FAF10F23-0AC1-1213-A139-0F032B2112CA} - http://uk.global-acces.com/7adpower/nat2.exe
O16 - DPF: {FAFF0003-0A01-121A-A1C9-08032B23E0CC} - http://uk.global-acces.com/seed/nat3.exe
O16 - DPF: {FF3F0F03-0F01-131A-A3F9-08F02B23E0CC} - http://66.117.37.13/dbn283.exe
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite guard - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoguard.exe
O23 - Service: IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service (ImapiService) - Roxio Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ImapiRox.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - c:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Panda anti-virus service (PAVSRV) - Panda Software - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\pavsrv51.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Panda IManager Service (PSIMSVC) - Panda Software Internacional - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\PsImSvc.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) -   - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slserv.exe
O23 - Service: Sygate Personal Firewall (SmcService) - Sygate Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (svcWRSSSDK) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe


----------



## Buzz1927 (Oct 31, 2005)

Go to add\remove programs and uninstall My Web Search.

Reconfigure Windows XP to show hidden files:
Click Start. Open My Computer.
Select the Tools menu and click Folder Options. Select the View Tab.

Under the Hidden files and folders heading select "Show hidden files and folders".
Uncheck the "Hide protected operating system files (recommended)" option.
Uncheck the "Hide file extensions for known file types" option.
Click Yes to confirm. Click OK.

Run Hijackthis and select "Do a system scan only", place a check by the following entries.

*R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.hygfyxfsavlhwv.com/VD33KT...ORvf aBt.html
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [oxkomnd] c:\windows\system32\tzfzyrf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [xFmg38O] icatract.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ICcontrol] C:\WINDOWS\iccontrol.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MMSystem] c:\windows\rundll32.exe "c:\windows\system32\mmsystem.dll"", RunDll32
O4 - Global Startup: MyWebSearch Email Plugin.lnk = C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\3.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE
O16 - DPF: {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000020040000} - http://207.234.185.217/ABoxInst_int4.exe
O16 - DPF: {0D62A517-E7C6-4E1F-A577-07D4AC549A48} - http://advnt01.com/dialer/int_ver32b.cab
O16 - DPF: {0DCBBD7A-FAC1-67A5-1A92-14B00828C8ED} - http://66.117.37.5/1/rdgGB298.exe
O16 - DPF: {B7E76C25-791F-432E-BDB7-748D01A93FC2} - http://advnt01.com/dialer/int_ver30.CAB
O16 - DPF: {CDCBE0F1-D13A-4F86-A963-3A272D3ABA7E} - http://advnt01.com/dialer/internazionale_ver15.CAB
O16 - DPF: {D19781C5-2051-44F8-8445-DDC82933C191} - http://advnt01.com/dialer/internazionale_ver11.CAB
O16 - DPF: {FF3F0F03-0F01-131A-A3F9-08F02B23E0CC} - http://66.117.37.13/dbn283.exe*

Close all open windows and browsers, and hit "Fix Checked".

Find and delete these folders\files.

c:\windows\system32\*tzfzyrf.exe*
C:\WINDOWS\*iccontrol.exe*
c:\windows\system32\*mmsystem.dll*
C:\Program Files\*MyWebSearch*

Search for and delete this file (probably in Windows or Windows\System32 folders).

*icatract.exe*

Then reboot and post the new log (bottom part again).


----------



## darkdreamer1 (Oct 31, 2005)

under remove prgrams there is no my web search...the closest thing to this is search assistant - my search..this the same thing..shall i uninstall this?


----------



## Buzz1927 (Oct 31, 2005)

Yeah, get rid of it.


----------



## darkdreamer1 (Oct 31, 2005)

hmm it didnt like that idea...


----------



## darkdreamer1 (Oct 31, 2005)

shall i skip the my web search and continue with the rest?


----------



## Buzz1927 (Oct 31, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## darkdreamer1 (Oct 31, 2005)

Ok ive done all i could..couldnt find these files..
c:\windows\system32\tzfzyrf.exe
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch
icatract.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.hygfyxfsavlhwv.com/VD33KTe2fj/cibqgNjzHN_ONUij60pPwYUfogC7cU9xZGXRZo9AkjxT1wORvfaBt.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.msn.co.uk
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = www.google.co.uk
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\01.01.2607.0\msgr.en-us.en-gb\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHotkey] zHotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFTray] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MimBoot] C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mimboot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMSystem] c:\windows\rundll32.exe "c:\windows\system32\mmsystem.dll"", RunDll32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APVXDWIN] "C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\APVXDWIN.EXE" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMEKRMIG6.1] C:\WINDOWS\ime\imkr6_1\IMEKRMIG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AutoLoaderxs561KTVKRXX] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\drwbse32.exe" /PC="CP.CDT3" /ShowLegalNote="nonbranded" /UninstallName="CtxPls" 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msnappau] "C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.0002.1001\en-gb\msnappau.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] C:\Program Files\McAfee\SpamKiller\MSKDetct.exe /uninstall
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmcService] C:\PROGRA~1\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe -startgui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: hp psc 1000 series.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: MA111 Configuration Utility.lnk = C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\MA111v2 USB Adapter\MA111v2.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Money Viewer - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Messenger\Msgslang.dll,-61144 - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files\Messenger\Msgslang.dll,-61144 - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.msn.co.uk
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.musicmatch.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.musicmatch.com (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {1754A1BA-A1DF-4F10-B199-AA55AA1A120F} (InstallerBehaviorFactory Class) - https://signup.msn.com/pages/MsnInstC.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (FilePlanet Download Control Class) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_1_0_0_44.cab
O16 - DPF: {4D7F48C0-CB49-4EA6-97D4-04F4EACC2F3B} (InstallShield Setup Player 2K2) - http://sib1.od2.com/common/Member/ClientInstall/10.20.0002/OCI/setup.exe
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab28578.cab
O16 - DPF: {A18962F6-E6ED-40B1-97C9-1FB36F38BFA8} (Aurigma Image Uploader 3.5 Control) - http://www.betterphoto.com/_shared/uploadImageBulk/ImageUploader3.cab
O16 - DPF: {A243F6C2-34D2-4549-BCCD-A7BEF759B236} (Seekford Solutions, Inc.'s ssiPictureUploader Control) - http://img.funtigo.com/images/uploader/ssiPictureUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {FAF10F23-0AC1-1213-A139-0F032B2112CA} - http://uk.global-acces.com/7adpower/nat2.exe
O16 - DPF: {FAFF0003-0A01-121A-A1C9-08032B23E0CC} - http://uk.global-acces.com/seed/nat3.exe
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite guard - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoguard.exe
O23 - Service: IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service (ImapiService) - Roxio Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ImapiRox.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - c:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Panda anti-virus service (PAVSRV) - Panda Software - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\pavsrv51.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Panda IManager Service (PSIMSVC) - Panda Software Internacional - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\PsImSvc.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) -   - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slserv.exe
O23 - Service: Sygate Personal Firewall (SmcService) - Sygate Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (svcWRSSSDK) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe


----------



## Buzz1927 (Oct 31, 2005)

How are things now?
Run Hijackthis and select "Open misc tools section".
Select "Generate startuplist log".
When the log opens, scroll down to "Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs" and post the entries there.


----------



## darkdreamer1 (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah things are much better..not had one popup! thanks for all the help..

also that last post confused me a little bit..what entreis do i need to post under Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs?


----------



## Buzz1927 (Oct 31, 2005)

There should be a list of entries ending in .job, might only be 1 or 2, or even none, post that list.


----------



## darkdreamer1 (Oct 31, 2005)

numerating Task Scheduler jobs:

A0C752B091B4C3BC.job
A455C1BE918A7202.job
A99162B391871A13.job
A9C7D56E918849FA.job
AC9F69F19184E291.job
AE5329E290CCA3C6.job
FRU Task #Hewlett-Packard#hp psc 1200 series#1087332596.job


----------



## Buzz1927 (Oct 31, 2005)

Download: Microsoft Task Scheduler Command Line Utility

http://mvps.org/winhelp2002/jt.zip

Unzip and copy jt.exe to your Windows folder.

Open Notepad, copy and paste the below and "Save As" KillJobs.bat
In the "Save as type" select: All Files

*@echo off*

*A0C752B091B4C3BC.job
A455C1BE918A7202.job
A99162B391871A13.job
A9C7D56E918849FA.job
AC9F69F19184E291.job
AE5329E290CCA3C6.job*

Copy KillJobs.bat to your Windows folder.
Double-click on "KillJobs.bat"
(when prompted, allow the file to run)

Run Hijackthis and select "Do a system scan only", place a check by the following entries.

*R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.hygfyxfsavlhwv.com/VD33KT...ORvf aBt.html*

Do you know what this is? If not, fix this line as well.

*O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AutoLoaderxs561KTVKRXX] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\drwbse32.exe" /PC="CP.CDT3" /ShowLegalNote="nonbranded" /UninstallName="CtxPls"*

Close all open windows and browsers, *even this one*, and hit "Fix Checked".

If you didn't recognise that entry, delete this file.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\*drwbse32.exe*

Then reboot and post a new log.


----------



## darkdreamer1 (Oct 31, 2005)

ok..ive done this...
oh god..i hope i havnt just messed the whole thign up by trying to sort out my win mx i tried downloading a patch..have i totally messsed thigns up *cries*

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.hygfyxfsavlhwv.com/VD33KTe2fj/cibqgNjzHN_ONUij60pPwYUfogC7cU9xZGXRZo9AkjxT1wORvfaBt.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.msn.co.uk
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = www.google.co.uk
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe
O1 - Hosts: 205.238.40.2 www.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.238.40.2 err.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.238.40.2 c3310.z1301.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 67.18.233.36 c3311.z1301.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 82.43.224.20 c3312.z1301.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 209.67.209.50 c3313.z1301.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 212.227.64.159 c3314.z1301.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.238.40.2 c3315.z1301.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 67.18.233.36 c3316.z1301.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 82.43.224.20 c3317.z1301.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 209.67.209.50 c3318.z1301.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 212.227.64.159 c3319.z1301.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.238.40.2 c3310.z1302.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 67.18.233.36 c3311.z1302.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 82.43.224.20 c3312.z1302.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 209.67.209.50 c3313.z1302.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 212.227.64.159 c3314.z1302.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.238.40.2 c3315.z1302.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 67.18.233.36 c3316.z1302.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 82.43.224.20 c3317.z1302.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 209.67.209.50 c3318.z1302.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 212.227.64.159 c3319.z1302.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 82.43.224.20 c3310.z1303.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 67.18.233.36 c3311.z1303.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.238.40.2 c3312.z1303.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 82.43.224.20 c3313.z1303.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 67.18.233.36 c3314.z1303.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.238.40.2 c3315.z1303.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 82.43.224.20 c3316.z1303.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 67.18.233.36 c3317.z1303.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.238.40.2 c3318.z1303.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 82.43.224.20 c3319.z1303.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.238.40.2 c3310.z1304.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 67.18.233.36 c3311.z1304.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 82.43.224.20 c3312.z1304.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 209.67.209.50 c3313.z1304.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 212.227.64.159 c3314.z1304.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.238.40.2 c3315.z1304.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 67.18.233.36 c3316.z1304.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 82.43.224.20 c3317.z1304.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 209.67.209.50 c3318.z1304.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 212.227.64.159 c3319.z1304.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.238.40.2 c3310.z1305.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 67.18.233.36 c3311.z1305.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 82.43.224.20 c3312.z1305.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 209.67.209.50 c3313.z1305.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 212.227.64.159 c3314.z1305.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.238.40.2 c3315.z1305.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 67.18.233.36 c3316.z1305.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 82.43.224.20 c3317.z1305.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 209.67.209.50 c3318.z1305.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 212.227.64.159 c3319.z1305.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.238.40.2 c3310.z1306.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 67.18.233.36 c3311.z1306.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 82.43.224.20 c3312.z1306.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 209.67.209.50 c3313.z1306.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 212.227.64.159 c3314.z1306.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.238.40.2 c3315.z1306.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 67.18.233.36 c3316.z1306.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 82.43.224.20 c3317.z1306.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 209.67.209.50 c3318.z1306.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 212.227.64.159 c3319.z1306.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.238.40.2 c3520.z1301.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 67.18.233.36 c3521.z1301.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 82.43.224.20 c3522.z1301.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 209.67.209.50 c3523.z1301.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 212.227.64.159 c3524.z1301.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.238.40.2 c3525.z1301.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 67.18.233.36 c3526.z1301.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 82.43.224.20 c3527.z1301.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 209.67.209.50 c3528.z1301.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 212.227.64.159 c3529.z1301.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.238.40.2 c3520.z1302.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 67.18.233.36 c3521.z1302.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 82.43.224.20 c3522.z1302.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 209.67.209.50 c3523.z1302.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 212.227.64.159 c3524.z1302.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.238.40.2 c3525.z1302.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 67.18.233.36 c3526.z1302.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 82.43.224.20 c3527.z1302.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 209.67.209.50 c3528.z1302.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 212.227.64.159 c3529.z1302.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.238.40.2 c3520.z1303.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 67.18.233.36 c3521.z1303.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 82.43.224.20 c3522.z1303.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 209.67.209.50 c3523.z1303.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 212.227.64.159 c3524.z1303.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.238.40.2 c3525.z1303.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 67.18.233.36 c3526.z1303.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 82.43.224.20 c3527.z1303.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 209.67.209.50 c3528.z1303.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 212.227.64.159 c3529.z1303.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.238.40.2 c3520.z1304.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 67.18.233.36 c3521.z1304.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 82.43.224.20 c3522.z1304.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 209.67.209.50 c3523.z1304.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 212.227.64.159 c3524.z1304.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 205.238.40.2 c3525.z1304.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 67.18.233.36 c3526.z1304.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 82.43.224.20 c3527.z1304.winmx.com
O1 - Hosts: 209.67.209.50 c3528.z1304.winmx.com
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\01.01.2607.0\msgr.en-us.en-gb\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHotkey] zHotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFTray] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MimBoot] C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mimboot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMSystem] c:\windows\rundll32.exe "c:\windows\system32\mmsystem.dll"", RunDll32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APVXDWIN] "C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\APVXDWIN.EXE" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMEKRMIG6.1] C:\WINDOWS\ime\imkr6_1\IMEKRMIG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msnappau] "C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.0002.1001\en-gb\msnappau.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] C:\Program Files\McAfee\SpamKiller\MSKDetct.exe /uninstall
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmcService] C:\PROGRA~1\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe -startgui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: hp psc 1000 series.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: MA111 Configuration Utility.lnk = C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\MA111v2 USB Adapter\MA111v2.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll


----------



## darkdreamer1 (Oct 31, 2005)

O9 - Extra button: Money Viewer - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Messenger\Msgslang.dll,-61144 - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files\Messenger\Msgslang.dll,-61144 - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.msn.co.uk
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.musicmatch.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.musicmatch.com (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {1754A1BA-A1DF-4F10-B199-AA55AA1A120F} (InstallerBehaviorFactory Class) - https://signup.msn.com/pages/MsnInstC.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (FilePlanet Download Control Class) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_1_0_0_44.cab
O16 - DPF: {4D7F48C0-CB49-4EA6-97D4-04F4EACC2F3B} (InstallShield Setup Player 2K2) - http://sib1.od2.com/common/Member/ClientInstall/10.20.0002/OCI/setup.exe
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab28578.cab
O16 - DPF: {A18962F6-E6ED-40B1-97C9-1FB36F38BFA8} (Aurigma Image Uploader 3.5 Control) - http://www.betterphoto.com/_shared/uploadImageBulk/ImageUploader3.cab
O16 - DPF: {A243F6C2-34D2-4549-BCCD-A7BEF759B236} (Seekford Solutions, Inc.'s ssiPictureUploader Control) - http://img.funtigo.com/images/uploader/ssiPictureUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {FAF10F23-0AC1-1213-A139-0F032B2112CA} - http://uk.global-acces.com/7adpower/nat2.exe
O16 - DPF: {FAFF0003-0A01-121A-A1C9-08032B23E0CC} - http://uk.global-acces.com/seed/nat3.exe
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite guard - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoguard.exe
O23 - Service: IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service (ImapiService) - Roxio Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ImapiRox.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - c:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Panda anti-virus service (PAVSRV) - Panda Software - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\pavsrv51.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Panda IManager Service (PSIMSVC) - Panda Software Internacional - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\PsImSvc.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) -   - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slserv.exe
O23 - Service: Sygate Personal Firewall (SmcService) - Sygate Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (svcWRSSSDK) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe


----------



## Buzz1927 (Oct 31, 2005)

This is most likely the cause of your problems. Download the Hoster.
http://www.funkytoad.com/download/hoster.zip
Make sure the top-right window has green text, then press "restore original hosts".
SpySweeper might be interfering, right-click the icon in the taskbar and select "shut down".
Did you recognise that entry, it's still there?

Run Hijackthis and select "Do a system scan only", place a check by the following entries.

*R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.hygfyxfsavlhwv.com/VD33KT...ORvf aBt.html
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMSystem] c:\windows\rundll32.exe "c:\windows\system32\mmsystem.dll"", RunDll32
O16 - DPF: {FAF10F23-0AC1-1213-A139-0F032B2112CA} - http://uk.global-acces.com/7adpower/nat2.exe
O16 - DPF: {FAFF0003-0A01-121A-A1C9-08032B23E0CC} - http://uk.global-acces.com/seed/nat3.exe*

Close all open windows and browsers, and hit "Fix Checked".

Restart and post a new log.


----------



## darkdreamer1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ok Im back on now, will post log as soon as next part is done


----------



## darkdreamer1 (Nov 1, 2005)

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.msn.co.uk
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = www.google.co.uk
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\01.01.2607.0\msgr.en-us.en-gb\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHotkey] zHotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFTray] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MimBoot] C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mimboot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APVXDWIN] "C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\APVXDWIN.EXE" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMEKRMIG6.1] C:\WINDOWS\ime\imkr6_1\IMEKRMIG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msnappau] "C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.0002.1001\en-gb\msnappau.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] C:\Program Files\McAfee\SpamKiller\MSKDetct.exe /uninstall
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmcService] C:\PROGRA~1\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe -startgui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: hp psc 1000 series.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: MA111 Configuration Utility.lnk = C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\MA111v2 USB Adapter\MA111v2.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Money Viewer - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Messenger\Msgslang.dll,-61144 - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files\Messenger\Msgslang.dll,-61144 - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.msn.co.uk
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.musicmatch.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.musicmatch.com (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {1754A1BA-A1DF-4F10-B199-AA55AA1A120F} (InstallerBehaviorFactory Class) - https://signup.msn.com/pages/MsnInstC.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (FilePlanet Download Control Class) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_1_0_0_44.cab
O16 - DPF: {4D7F48C0-CB49-4EA6-97D4-04F4EACC2F3B} (InstallShield Setup Player 2K2) - http://sib1.od2.com/common/Member/ClientInstall/10.20.0002/OCI/setup.exe
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab28578.cab
O16 - DPF: {A18962F6-E6ED-40B1-97C9-1FB36F38BFA8} (Aurigma Image Uploader 3.5 Control) - http://www.betterphoto.com/_shared/uploadImageBulk/ImageUploader3.cab
O16 - DPF: {A243F6C2-34D2-4549-BCCD-A7BEF759B236} (Seekford Solutions, Inc.'s ssiPictureUploader Control) - http://img.funtigo.com/images/uploader/ssiPictureUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite guard - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoguard.exe
O23 - Service: IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service (ImapiService) - Roxio Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ImapiRox.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - c:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Panda anti-virus service (PAVSRV) - Panda Software - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\pavsrv51.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Panda IManager Service (PSIMSVC) - Panda Software Internacional - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\PsImSvc.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) -   - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slserv.exe
O23 - Service: Sygate Personal Firewall (SmcService) - Sygate Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (svcWRSSSDK) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe


----------



## Buzz1927 (Nov 1, 2005)

Good job, looks clean now.  
Take a look at the prevention sticky.
http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=17717


----------



## darkdreamer1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks..=D...one last thing..i posted in another forum how my panda titanium antivirus wont uninstall..even if i got to add or remove programs it just will not budge..anyway to get rid of it?


----------



## Buzz1927 (Nov 1, 2005)

Try the uninstall manager in the misc tools section in Hijackthis.


----------

